# Betta tattoo :)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thinking of getting a tattoo (as I am getting into tattoo artistry)... And since I am wanting to be a tattoo artist my ex pointed something out: "Why would people want to get their tattoos done by someone who doesn't even have one?" Then again he was totally against tattoos and he's appalled I am thinking of getting one again xD 

Anyways, I thought, what's something I'd cherish? A tattoo with some meaning? And hey... bettas... tattoo.... ;-)

I did find one design, but I did my own in the end xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, never seen a tribal betta. That's sick! 
I'm able to get one as soon as I get the cash. Was gonna do a hoopoe, but lately a betta tatt has been on my mind too. Glad I'm not the only one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yeah I found many tattoos, but they were....err....not my thing... I like tribal more than anything. And there was one - but I like completely original. Another I want done is a lit candle, memorial for my sister-in-law...she loved her candles <3


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been wanting to get a new tattoo lately (I have 5 already) and I thought about getting one of a betta also


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

It's nice.. but I see nothing wrong with a tattoo artist without any tattoos..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ehh the ex is a smart arse, and knows a heck of a lot of useless annoying info xDDD And I wanted a tattoo for such a while :3 my birthday is on the 12th... ;-) (sooo hinting xD)


lol nice to know I'm not the only betta-tattoo lover/wanter :3


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Like i've always said: If you gonna get a tattoo, get one that really means something for you, i've seen people with the most dumbest tattoos ever and i guess everyone in this site likes bettas, so that is a nice tattoo.
I have 2, one that represents my country and one with my son's name that is also my grandfather name.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh Exciting, Once i get my pup's paw print done (and figure out where i want it to go) i was thinking of getting a small Betta too.... keep us posted


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ILLBETHEJUDGE I know what you mean haha someone in my town got the dumbest tattoo - because it was a PORTRAIT.

rule number one: never get someone's face on your arm. it won't look as great as the drawing.

Rule number two: don't get names of boyfriends/girlfriends/fiances/husbands or wifes. [email protected]& happens. :lol:

SarahandOscar that sounds cool


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Portraits can be beautiful, it's about finding the right artist. With any tattoo, finding a great artist is as important as finding the right subject.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed - but I don't think I'd have someone's face on me, personall :3 their name, if a passed relative, yes - that, will be my second tattoo actually


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Rule number two: don't get names of boyfriends/girlfriends/fiances/husbands or wifes.


If you break up or get a divorce.. and you fall in love with someone else... your in trouble. :|


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

nice and creative!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

gidgeystartedit said:


> If you break up or get a divorce.. and you fall in love with someone else... your in trouble. :|


 
EXACTLY!!! :lol: 


OOOO another I want, I made a few years back and STILL want it <3 So much time to get all the detail, when into this. THAT will take HOURS to complete! Luckily my bf and I are BOTH into the tattooing xD so we swap each other tattoo favors LOL.

The wolf I may get on either my back, or my shoulder (left) and maybe the betta on the opposite? Or on my arm


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW! That wolf is amazing. I love the betta, too. You have a gift there, Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks :lol: That wolf will take sooo long... It'll require like...3-4 different sized needles :lol: Thank god it goes numb after a while x.x


----------

